# July 25th, London to Hastings: the Wen to Wen ride



## anothersam (3 May 2015)

The basics
*What*: London to Hastings ride.
*
Where*: A map of the route is here. It's ~82miles. Depending on circumstances of the day it may be shortened a bit – see the post following that one.

Meeting at the southwest corner of Somerset House, aka the northeast corner of Waterloo Bridge. Secondary meetup point in front of the dinosaurs in Crystal Palace Park.

*When*: July 25th, a Saturday. Would like to depart 8am at Somerset House, 8.45~9.00 at the dinos, in which case best guess is we'd be rolling across the finish line at 6pm. Time of departure not yet confirmed though.

*Why*: The answer my friend is blowin' in the wind. Also: points of historical interest. Also: hills, if you like 'em.

*Who*: Sign up sheet updated regularly.

_The above was appended to the following OP as a public service.

-----------
_
I'd like to do another ride between London and Hastings.

I will admit to a very thin CV for organising rides; I've only done two. The first attracted 2 participants. As did the second. So that's a grand total of 4 people who have trusted me enough to follow me across the landscape. We all made it through alive and, I believe, reasonably happy, despite the hill tally (which may have contributed to the lack of uptake; people can get quite nervous when you casually mention lots of hills). If you follow the road.cc links above you'll get a good overview. Basically, lots of history and lovely scenery, pleasantly taxing at times rather than extended torture – I do it on a singlespeed, after all.

I may also be open to a triangle ride,






_or a witch's hat_

this one between Tunbridge Wells and the coast, or some portion thereof. I'm aware a lot of people aren't as gaga over London miles as I am.

This is _extremely_ preliminary; so preliminary I'm not going to post any more pictures yet, and anybody who knows me knows how much I like pics. At this point let's just say sometime this summer. I simply want to see if anyone is interested – anytwo will also do – before I start putting serious thought into planning.


----------



## theclaud (3 May 2015)

I am interested.

Get in quick, folks: this ride is half full already.


----------



## anothersam (3 May 2015)

Which ride most appeals, London to Hastings, Tunbridge Wells to Hastings and back again (the Witch's Hat), or Tunbridge Wells to Hastings but not by the most direct route (maybe 2/3rds the mileage of the Witch's Hat)?

Short survey for you and anyone else interested: which approach to scheduling do you prefer, a fixed date, or moving it to avoid inclement weather?


----------



## theclaud (3 May 2015)

I wouldn't take it personally if it got rescheduled due to Weather, but I'm a hostage to the railway fare structure, which frowns upon spontaneity. London start suits for simplicity, but it's not a clincher. My knowledge of Tunbridge Wells consists of a vague notion that there might be an equivalent to @User's Parkway Theory, applicable to towns with 'Royal' in their name.


----------



## robjh (3 May 2015)

I might be up for a London-Hastings ride, but 'over the summer' is a long period and so I would put me down as a potential rather than a probable at this stage.

How about changing the thread title to something with 'Hastings ride' in? I think that would get more people reading it and responding more quickly.


----------



## theclaud (3 May 2015)

robjh said:


> How about changing the thread title to something with 'Hastings ride' in? I think that would get more people reading it and responding more quickly.


I'm reminded of that line of Oscar Levant's: "I called you last week. I'd have called you again but I was afraid you might be in."


----------



## anothersam (3 May 2015)

OK, chances are I will try to stick to a date once I come up with one, especially with such a large proportion of the ridership potentially affected. Currently I'm looking at July or August. Not the 4th, because of the Dun Run, but other than that wide open.

Title changed to reduce head scratching, though the possibility of a partial ride remains.

Must look up Adrian's Parkway Theory.


----------



## velovoice (3 May 2015)

Interested. July - August good. I like the look of the Witch's Hat, subject to being able to get to/from Tunbridge Wells (Royal or otherwise) by train. Fixing the date in advance is better than spontaneous/moving due to train timetables & fares, but Southern Rail's ticketing policy still allows for refunds if weather forecast took a dramatic turn for the worst a few days before the ride.


----------



## anothersam (3 May 2015)

Velovoice - thanks for info about Southern Rail, I didn't know that.

Could someone elucidate re: Parkway Theory?

Have added a poll.


----------



## theclaud (3 May 2015)

anothersam said:


> Velovoice - thanks for info about Southern Rail, I didn't know that.
> 
> Could someone elucidate re: Parkway Theory?
> 
> Have added a poll.


It is simply that if a station is called 'Parkway', there will be reason not to alight there.


----------



## anothersam (3 May 2015)

I don't remember ever hearing anybody add the Royal in real life, though it is now home to the Crown jewellers, who even pleasantly serve commoners like my wife.

T. Wells is chiefly of utility due to its location, which works as a lunch stop on a London 2 Hastings, or as a good place to start, because the train service is normally decent. Granted I did recently have to get up to Tonbridge on my own steam thanks to a truck running into a bridge between the two stations. Another collision happened exactly a week later. That bridge must be magnetic….

It also just occurred to me that, if this is going to be a L2H and somebody wishes to take part anyway, they can meet us here; it would still make a splendid ride.


----------



## theclaud (3 May 2015)

A poll! I've voted for one option, but it might just as well have been the other. I'll be adopting the same approach to The Greens and Plaid on Thursday.


----------



## anothersam (3 May 2015)

I'm not sure a poll isn't overkill… but have voted myself, for the London to Hastings. However, I'm quite happy with either.

We live deep in Conservative territory. A huge UKIP poster has gone up down the road. Alas the only Greens (I'm not happy with some of their policies, but they probably come closest for me) around here are in my salad. Fortunately my politically similar wife and I get along fine with all stripes, else we wouldn't have any friends.


----------



## man in black (3 May 2015)

I'm up for the London to Hastings!


----------



## iLB (3 May 2015)

London to Hastings stopping at the Velo House in T Wells as the half way?


----------



## anothersam (4 May 2015)

Have never been – sounds like it's worth a stop.


----------



## anothersam (4 May 2015)

Survey question: how far in advance do you usually plan the rides you want to do? In other words, how much notice do you need? It would be helpful to know approximately when I should come up with a date.


----------



## man in black (4 May 2015)

anothersam said:


> Survey question: how far in advance do you usually plan the rides you want to do? In other words, how much notice do you need? It would be helpful to know approximately when I should come up with a date.



As much notice as you can please


----------



## velovoice (4 May 2015)

I _have_ been known to do a ride spur of the moment but given how quickly the summer weekends book up with events committed to months (if not a whole year) in advance, then 6 weeks' notice seems about right to me. That said and as we head into an already diary-packed summer, I already know I am not available til July. And if there's a delay of a few more weeks in setting the date, it may well have to be August if I'm to make it.


----------



## theclaud (4 May 2015)

anothersam said:


> how much notice do you need?



An absolute minimum of four hours.


----------



## theclaud (4 May 2015)

User said:


> Does that include getting to the station?


Yes but doesn't allow for mechanicals.


----------



## anothersam (4 May 2015)

My headcount of interested parties and potentials so far:
theclaud
robjh
velovoice (still interested if it's London to Hastings?)
man in black
…iLB?

First highly tentative date for your consideration: Saturday July 25th. When I confirm a date I'm going to tell everybody except theclaud; I want to test the veracity of this four hour claim.


----------



## velovoice (4 May 2015)

Yes London to Hastings is fine - I would have voted for both if I could!
25th July no good for me - I'm helping man the Sustrans stall at the Dunstable Downs Kite Festival that weekend.


----------



## anothersam (4 May 2015)

If you know, can everybody please tell me which Saturdays will or won't work for you in August? I personally favour earlier rather than later, so how does the 1st sound?


----------



## Arrowfoot (4 May 2015)

anothersam said:


> OK, chances are I will try to stick to a date once I come up with one, especially with such a large proportion of the ridership potentially affected. Currently I'm looking at July or August. Not the 4th, because of the Dun Run, but other than that wide open.




Fix a date at least 6 to 8 weeks in advance
Run it thru google to see any event clash and check long term weather forecast
Plan a route and publish the route map early laid out with start and end time
State the average pace planned 
List down the start and end rail stations
Then sit down and wait for responses. 
Publish list of entrants every few days
And every day in the last week.


----------



## anothersam (4 May 2015)

Yeah OK, maybe I'm going about this in a half-assed way. Still, it's been useful seeing if there's any interest given the background provided in the links.


----------



## anothersam (4 May 2015)

So far I've got
_#3 Plan a route and publish the route map early laid out with start and end time_
Have done a lot of route planning but don't want to publish here just yet. Start time will be easier than end time.

_#4 State the average pace planned_
Going by the last time I did this ride, the average pace will be sociable with gusts up to let's-get-a-move-on-now.

_#5 List down the start and end rail stations_
For London to Hastings, the start station would be London, the end station Hastings.

I see a couple of possible event clashes (including the Prudential ride, which I just noticed) which may or may not be clashes for those interested in this particular ride. As for the weather, in my experience any forecast longer term than the next day or two has potential to be unreliable.


----------



## anothersam (5 May 2015)

This is the route of the previous ride. It's possible I may alter it to make it a little shorter, but it seemed to go down well last time as is. We left at 9 and IIRC arrived in Hastings at 7, which for the mileage sounds as if we were crawling; blame the hills, an unnecessary but fun tea and biscuit break with friends in Cudham (a half hour easily snipped), a relaxed lunch, and a bit of dawdling to enjoy the sights. Here's that ride report link again, to give you an idea of what you'd be in for. Skip the intro until you see the elephant if you want to get right into the ride itself.







After absorbing this, potential Wen-to-Wenners may see the virtues of a T. Wells to Hastings ride instead. Or, you may wish to bask in the accomplishment of the full monty.


----------



## anothersam (5 May 2015)

July 25th. This is the date. (Sorry velovoice!) Start time TBD, 8 or 9. That's a.m. – this isn't a Saturday night ride to the coast.

Ignore the poll now, it's from London to Hastings. Or if you're not up for the whole thing you can hop on (or off) at Tunbridge Wells. (Of course you can hop off anywhere, helped by various stations along the route.)

The route will either be as in the post above, or *this*, which is about 8 miles shorter and goes through Battle instead, with added traffic. They diverge at about the 60 mile mark. If you're signing up for this please assume either route.

sign up sheet
anothersam
theclaud
gr3g0ree


----------



## theclaud (5 May 2015)

anothersam said:


> sign up sheet
> anothersam



Yes please.


----------



## iLB (6 May 2015)

All being well I should be here on that date, otherwise I would have fancied it.

Happy to advise on route choice if needed.


----------



## anothersam (6 May 2015)

iLB said:


> All being well I should be here on that date, otherwise I would have fancied it.



That looks a bit steep, so I've flattened the gradient. Unfortunately you pay for it later.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 May 2015)

anothersam said:


> July 25th. This is the date. (Sorry velovoice!) Start time TBD, 8 or 9. That's a.m. – this isn't a Saturday night ride to the coast.


Poo. Can't make it. But I might ride to Hastings some time in a Velosolo kinda way and go along that route-ish, and eat some chips when I get there which is kind of participating.


----------



## anothersam (10 May 2015)

You don't need to know how many ghost signs are on the Ghost Signs ride, or bridges (or beers) are on the Bridges & Beers ride, to have a good time. Nevertheless I have made a list of the following to be counted on the way from London to Hastings.

Bridges: only three worth mentioning
– the one named after a Eurovision song contest winner
– the one over the car-filled moat surrounding London
– a pretty little bridge in Penshurst just before we get to Rogue's Hill.




Dinosaurs: 1 pack of




Pyramids: 1. See inside




Homes of Churchillian Prime Ministers: 1




Homes of pre-eminent Victorian evolutionary biologists: 1




Homes of Nobel prize-winning authors: 1




Homes of former UKIP party leaders: 1




1066 battlefields: 1, depending on route




Piers being rebuilt after they were burned down: 1


----------



## gr3g0ree (13 May 2015)

I'm in for any date but the 8-9th Aug and any route. Hopefully with my new bike this time. Sign me up.
What if we get rain forecast for all weekend?


----------



## man in black (13 May 2015)

Can't make the 25th July sorry!


----------



## anothersam (14 May 2015)

gr3g0ree said:


> What if we get rain forecast for all weekend?



patches of light rain = OK


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb7htoJAK7g

= postpone


----------



## jiberjaber (19 May 2015)

25th July might be challenging as I come back from holiday just before that, but will slot it in the diary as a reminder.


----------



## martint235 (19 May 2015)

I'm probably doing a 200 miler from Doncaster to London on the 25th but if for any reason that falls through I'm interested in this.


----------



## theclaud (19 May 2015)

martint235 said:


> I'm probably doing a 200 miler from Doncaster to London on the 25th but if for any reason that falls through I'm interested in this.


Nice to know that joining us is your second choice, Martin. You've not been around much lately - intensive residential course at the Charm School?


----------



## martint235 (19 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> Nice to know that joining us is your second choice, Martin. You've not been around much lately - intensive residential course at the Charm School?


Just covering my bases!. If the Doncaster ride falls through, I'm equally happy to stay at home and put my feet up if having this as a first choice ride is a requirement.

I went to the Chill Out School for a bit, I'm back now though.


----------



## theclaud (19 May 2015)

martint235 said:


> Just covering my bases!. If the Doncaster ride falls through, I'm equally happy to stay at home and put my feet up *if having this as a first choice ride is a requirement.*
> 
> I went to the Chill Out School for a bit, I'm back now though.



Not as far as I know - I'm not in charge. Just helping you out with the social skills,... There is no charge for this, barring perhaps a post-ride pint.


----------



## martint235 (19 May 2015)

theclaud said:


> Not as far as I know - I'm not in charge. Just helping you out with the social skills,... There is no charge for this, barring perhaps a post-ride pint.


Oh come on, how long have you known me? And you're still expecting social skills?


----------



## anothersam (19 May 2015)

jiberjaber said:


> 25th July might be challenging as I come back from holiday just before that, but will slot it in the diary as a reminder.









martint235 said:


> I'm probably doing a 200 miler from Doncaster to London on the 25th but if for any reason that falls through I'm interested in this.



Leave early and make it a 280 miler </helpful>

sign up sheet
anothersam
theclaud
gr3g0ree
jiberjaber - maybe
martin235 - depends on momentum?
ridiculous old lush - maybe
saoirse50 - here's hoping
Shadow


----------



## rich p (28 May 2015)

It's on my radar but family life is a bit frantic at the moment. I'll make a decision nearer the time.


----------



## anothersam (28 May 2015)

rich p said:


> It's on my radar but family life is a bit frantic at the moment. I'll make a decision nearer the time.


Works for me. I appreciate that slotting quality road time somewhere in between quality family time can be tough.

The only real experience I have attending group rides* was the FNRttC, planned years if not decades in advance, when my own modus operandi is closer to _How am I feeling today? Good? Then let's do it._ Not to mention the weather. I've done lots and lots of riding in the rain over the years. It can be fun or it can be a slog. With the Friday night rides it helped that there was such high turnout: company often banishes misery. With a ride like this, less company may (or may not!) mean more misery. I just don't know. Not to mention hills. Hills in the wet are not fun.

Therefore when I organised my first ride I was happy for people to consult the sky and their sense of whimsy and just turn up. I didn't want to tie them in to a definite date when that's not in my nature (though obv. I had to produce a date before the ride...). But I also understand that people like to plan their lives a little. And so, a date we have. I hope it works out. If not, maybe I'll try try again in August.

Which is all to say I've added you to the list of maybes.






* the Dun Run technically being classified a mass evacuation


----------



## saoirse50 (30 May 2015)

Lewisham Cyclists did a London to Hastings ride a couple of weeks back...we really enjoyed it. Route is sort of here , although it may not be exactly all the roads we followed. A ride report is here. I would be interested in coming along, but I would have to be a maybe...I am a cycle instructor and I have already offered a trainee that date as one of two options for a training session. So depends on what they choose, really. Needless to say, I would much rather be riding down Kent and Sussex country lanes with fellow riders than teaching someone how to negotiate their London commute, so here's hoping.


----------



## anothersam (31 May 2015)

saoirse50 said:


> A ride report is here.


Ah, lovely bluebells. I would have arranged to have them (or their look-alikes) garland the route. Unfortunately they will have long since burned out by then, else I could even coax my wife along. For the bluest – well, purplest – bellest miles at least.







> I am a cycle instructor


Back to school.


> I would be interested in coming along, but I would have to be a maybe...


Have added you to the list of maybes.


----------



## Shadow (2 Jun 2015)

Have been contemplating this for a while as it appeals, especially since discovering I can avoid the big smoke taking the train home.
Atrocious weather, as opposed to regular uk summer weather, and engineering works are only foreseeable obstacles, if you'll have me.


----------



## anothersam (2 Jun 2015)

You're very much on the list.
I note that Storrington "existed in the Domesday Book, listed as 'Estorchestone', meaning a place well known for storks." Are there still any storks about?


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2015)

What's the post-ride plan? Does it involve drinking, eating, getting the train back subito?


----------



## anothersam (2 Jun 2015)

We could raise a flag when we get there





If enough people have come along we could then try forming ourselves into a skull and crossbones as I've seen the locals do





It's a tradition in Hastings to dress as your ancestors did. Clearly this woman has a zombie pirate bloodline





_Arrrr, _Health & Safety will be wanting to have a look at that blade





There are rather more gulls than parrots





To answer your question more sensibly, I have no al dente plans for post ride activities, but will make myself available as a tour guide if anyone wants. As for imbibing victuals or drink, Hastings caters to all marauders


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apJ9rIELH4o


----------



## Shadow (2 Jun 2015)

anothersam said:


> You're very much on the list.
> I note that Storrington "existed in the Domesday Book, listed as 'Estorchestone', meaning a place well known for storks." Are there still any storks about?



I've not seen any but I'm relatively new round these parts. But I've seen them on the village sign! (I thought they were herons which DO reside here!)


----------



## anothersam (3 Jun 2015)

Shadow said:


> I've not seen any but I'm relatively new round these parts. But I've seen them on the village sign! (I thought they were herons which DO reside here!)
> 
> View attachment 90570



What did the clueless stork say to the heron about starting an exclusive club? No egrets.

Here's the sign of a nearby village before extensive renovations. For some reason the village elders were cagey about where they got the money.


----------



## theclaud (3 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> What's the post-ride plan? Does it involve drinking, eating, getting the train back subito?


I could possibly be talked into a beer.


----------



## Shadow (3 Jun 2015)

theclaud said:


> I could possibly be talked into a beer.


'Possibly'?? Only 'a' single beer? I don't think that is possible - certainly not witnessed!!


----------



## anothersam (3 Jun 2015)

An ancient law forbids teetotallers like myself from setting foot (wheels aren't mentioned) in Hastings under pain of fine, the proceeds of which go to restocking Smugger's Adventure with gold foil wrapped chocolate coins and the Jerwood Gallery with David Hockney fridge magnets.

In my experience, people either love Hastings or loathe it – though to be honest I've run into more loathers than lovers. (The lovers tend to nest in the old town; the loathers dodge dog do in less salubrious neighbourhoods.) I don't actually live there, but a dozen or so miles north, which is probably far enough away to gaze upon it fondly...

Here's a link to some of the many attractions:
http://www.prettygoodbritain.com/Hastings.html





Pirate ship beached in a mini golf course





Love is always in the air





Bikes don't get stolen, they get removed


----------



## anothersam (9 Jun 2015)

Seeing as it's half 4 in the morning and I have nothing better to do, such as sleep, I thought I'd throw this survey question out there: *What's the earliest you'd be willing to turn up for this ride?* After all, it is 80-odd miles with hills thrown in (which more than doubles that, right? flatten it out and it must be several hundred miles, if my math is correct). We've had 9am starts and that was OK, we still got there, but it did feel like we were kind of rushing at the end, when we should be easing into relaxation mode.

time travel:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKdsArZ2Nes


----------



## theclaud (9 Jun 2015)

anothersam said:


> Seeing as it's half 4 in the morning and I have nothing better to do, such as sleep, I thought I'd throw this survey question out there: *What's the earliest you'd be willing to turn up for this ride?*



Are we starting at HPC? I don't mind early starts in principle - my cut-off point will be determined by logistics. At a guess I'd say 8 is reasonable, 7 is not impossible, and 6 is risky unless all the troops are stationed nearby and under strict instructions...


----------



## anothersam (9 Jun 2015)

Official start is Somerset House at the north end of Waterloo Bridge, though if anybody wants to meet up as we gawk at the Crystal Palace dinos that's also OK.


----------



## theclaud (9 Jun 2015)

anothersam said:


> Official start is Somerset House at the north end of Waterloo Bridge, though* if anybody wants to meet up as we gawk at the Crystal Palace dinos that's also OK.*


That could be handy for me, as I have a pal who lives in Thicket Road, at the bottom of the park. Waterloo is easy if I am coming in from out of town.


----------



## anothersam (9 Jun 2015)

Crystal Palace Jurassic Park works well as it's a planned stop and close enough to the beginning for reliable timing. Somewhere like Tunbridge Wells is also potentially doable, though anybody who joins that far south won't be eligible for the certificate of completion.

sign up sheet
anothersam
theclaud
gr3g0ree
jiberjaber - more yes than no
martin235 - depends on momentum?
ridiculous old lush - maybe
saoirse50 - here's hoping
Shadow


----------



## jiberjaber (11 Jun 2015)

I'm more 'yes' than 'no' now following the firming up of my holiday plans 

What time were you thinking of departing Somerset House?


----------



## anothersam (11 Jun 2015)

Have updated your status accordingly.
There is an ongoing public consultation about the departure time. Right now I'm thinking 8 at the NE corner of Waterloo Bridge, with an 8.45~9.00 pickup in front of the Crystal Palace Iguanodons.


----------



## jiberjaber (11 Jun 2015)

That's potentially doable, I've got to come in from Chelmsford and ride over, I think the 08:00ish from CHM will get me in to LST for 08:45 which should leave me some time to roll over to you for a 09:00 rolling start LOL


----------



## anothersam (11 Jun 2015)

Coming into Liverpool Street Station at that time would be fine for a 9am departure at the Waterloo Bridge start, rather than the 8am start from that location which I'm currently hoping for – 9.00ish is from Crystal Palace Park, which is around 40mins down the road from Waterloo Bridge… Thus my current survey question, how early can you make it?


----------



## jiberjaber (12 Jun 2015)

Brain fade again! Subconsciously I suspect I was battling an early start! LOL

Potentially I can do a 07:45 in to LST... must remember to get everything ready night before


----------



## anothersam (15 Jun 2015)

After chatting with @iLB on the Bridges & Beers ride I have taken it upon myself to add him to the list as a maybe. I've also put User on, both as a way of attempting to summon him and because he can't object.

sign up sheet
anothersam
theclaud
gr3g0ree
jiberjaber - more yes than no
martin235 - depends on momentum?
ridiculous old lush - maybe
saoirse50 - here's hoping
Shadow - depends on time
iLB - maybe
User - if the fates will it
StuAff - maybe


----------



## gr3g0ree (15 Jun 2015)

Based in SW18 I can make it at any time. Would prefer the 8am start but I guess we all should try and *accommodate any latecomers.

*disclaimer - lets hold the right to change the start time without any notice


----------



## Shadow (15 Jun 2015)

Have been away for a week, so am only just seeing this now. If you want to start at 08.00 ish, sadly I will have to bow out. Even a 09.00 start means early alarm call for me - 07.20 train ETA at Victoria is 08.45. A 06.55 gets in at 08.16. Getting up and riding to station to catch this is doable but unpalatable. 
Best not delay the ride just for my benefit.


----------



## anothersam (15 Jun 2015)

I would hate to lose anybody over the start time (though I can't do anything later than 9am @ Waterloo Bridge). This isn't yet set in stone.


----------



## StuAff (15 Jun 2015)

Add me as a maybe if you would Sam. 8am start is doable for me.


----------



## anothersam (15 Jun 2015)

Done!


----------



## anothersam (30 Jun 2015)

The route is pretty much grooved into my brain. However, I will be doing a recce just to make sure all the roads are still there where I left them. Wouldn't mind having somebody along for company and a fresh set of eyes. The trouble is I can only do a weekday. If you've got one free sometime after July 6th and you fancy getting at least 82 miles of Kent and Sussex under your belt, let me know.


----------



## martint235 (30 Jun 2015)

I'm definitely riding Doncaster - London now so won't be able to make it. Sorry.


----------



## anothersam (30 Jun 2015)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## anothersam (11 Jul 2015)

Two weeks away now. Here's a postcard to mark the event:







To bump up the numbers I've included maybes and unlikelies; you never know. (I would've invited Chris Boardman but he already thinks I'm stalking him.) There's still room for more.






I had the postcard from a previous year's ride good to go until the Chamber of Commerce got all huffy


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2015)

anothersam said:


> Two weeks away now. Here's a postcard to mark the event:
> 
> View attachment 95742
> 
> ...


I seem to have been missed off the list of possibles.


----------



## theclaud (12 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I seem to have been missed off the list of possibles.


I wonder if that's because you are famously impossible? Not to be confused with impossibly famous.


----------



## anothersam (12 Jul 2015)

theclaud said:


> I wonder if that's because you are famously impossible? Not to be confused with impossibly famous.


Or with Roger Penrose's triangle, which is the former but not the latter. It popped up when I googled the phrase.

Roger has a brother, Jonathan, who is a chess Grandmaster. "Playing Hastings for the first time in 1950/51, he beat the French champion Nicolas Rossolimo." I wasn't aware Hastings is the location of an annual chess conference, and that every World Champion before Garry Kasparov except Bobby Fischer played there.





Not here, though this is also in Hastings. The great thing about this set is if you can't beat them at the game, you can beat them with it.


----------



## Shadow (13 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I seem to have been missed off the list of possibles.


Maybe because someone has reminded you that it is the Alpe d'Huez stage and you might prefer to watch that!
I do not think this will be the race-breaker that many people are expecting/hoping it to be - which is why I decided to put my name down for Hastings!


----------



## anothersam (13 Jul 2015)

I'm going to be writing about this for road.cc. If you'd rather not have any portion of your anatomy possibly appear in a picture, please PM me to let me know. Note that I'm not usually a full frontal guy anyway.


----------



## theclaud (13 Jul 2015)

anothersam said:


> I'm going to be writing about this for road.cc. If you'd rather not have any portion of your anatomy possibly appear in a picture, please PM me to let me know. Note that I'm not usually a full frontal guy anyway.


Is this a thinly-veiled reference to Rich's famous centrefold appearance?


----------



## anothersam (13 Jul 2015)

If I'd known about it, it would be.


----------



## anothersam (15 Jul 2015)

Another call for anyone who might be interested in accompanying me on a recce, preferably before the 25th – though I am considering a post-ride recce for people who miss out on the official Wen to Wen. Full or partial monty. I'm making a particular appeal to @rich p, though remember that this is not meant to be another observance of the world naked bike ride. (Also note that I have no idea what @theclaud and @User are talking about.)

Main issue might be it's gotta be a weekday...


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jul 2015)

Hastings in the venue for the World crazy Golf Championships.
The reigning champion (it's always reigning in Hastings - either champions or seagull shite) is Chris Harding - a Third World Crazy. Golf. Champion for him.




This year's Championshit will be 24 - 25/10/2015 - in case anyone choosing to revisit can drag themselves away from the 'Spoons nearby...




Nice shiny pavements!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jul 2015)

User said:


> You don't want to, trust me on this one.


Yes you do! 
Here's a dilute version - in deference to Adrian's fears (and packet envy)


----------



## anothersam (15 Jul 2015)

Brilliant is a pale imitation of the word I would use to describe what I have just seen.

I assume, like Playboy, one got it for the articles.

Are subscriptions still available, or was it tossed off just the once?


----------



## theclaud (15 Jul 2015)

anothersam said:


> Brilliant is a pale imitation of the word I would use to describe what I have just seen.



What is seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## srw (15 Jul 2015)

Hold on - this is a _Saturday_, isn't it? I'd been under the misapprehension that it was the Sunday of that weekend. Did the start time ever get agreed? It's not in the OP. I could do with at least one long hilly ride before the Ride London the following weekend.

@rvw - you're out that day, I believe. Would it be terribly bad form to absent myself too?


----------



## rvw (15 Jul 2015)

srw said:


> Hold on - this is a _Saturday_, isn't it? I'd been under the misapprehension that it was the Sunday of that weekend. Did the start time ever get agreed? It's not in the OP. I could do with at least one long hilly ride before the Ride London the following weekend.
> 
> @rvw - you're out that day, I believe. Would it be terribly bad form to absent myself too?


Er - we have guests arriving that day. It would probably be best if at least one of us were here to meet them...


----------



## theclaud (15 Jul 2015)

rvw said:


> Er - we have guests arriving that day. It would probably be best if at least one of us were here to meet them...


How stiflingly conventional. Bake a cake and leave a key on a string.


----------



## srw (15 Jul 2015)

rvw said:


> Er - we have guests arriving that day. It would probably be best if at least one of us were here to meet them...


I though they were coming the previous night?


----------



## anothersam (15 Jul 2015)

sign up sheet
_No more maybes. You're all coming whether you like it or not.*_
anothersam
theclaud
gr3g0ree
jiberjaber
loverboy
saoirse50
Shadow
User
StuAff
Terry, Geoff & possibly a guest or 2 (offsiters)
srw

* you'll like it


----------



## rvw (15 Jul 2015)

srw said:


> I though they were coming the previous night?


No - sometime Saturday morning, not sure when but probably not before I have to go out... but the key on a string idea is possible. (The baking may not be, given the mother-house-move-day-before complication!)


----------



## srw (15 Jul 2015)

rvw said:


> No - sometime Saturday morning, not sure when but probably not before I have to go out... but the key on a string idea is possible. (The baking may not be, given the mother-house-move-day-before complication!)


Burglars and insurance company please note - we will not leave a key on a string.

Thank you.


----------



## anothersam (16 Jul 2015)

Long range forecast is for incredibly pleasant weather, just right for cycling. There may be a brief spit of rain at precisely 1.27, when we will be inside eating lunch, too engaged in conversation to notice. This will be followed by a fresh breeze to quickly evaporate any shallow loitering puddles threatening to be waterwheeled by our tyres onto our spiffy bikes and companions.







Although I hold no meteorology degree and still have difficulty translating C to F, I have every confidence that the above will be a true and faithful account of Saturday the 25th of July, Wen to Wen Day.


----------



## anothersam (17 Jul 2015)

I very much want to confirm a time of departure. My preference is 8.00. I can be happy with 8.30. 9, not so much, unless there is open revolt at any earlier. Please, if you're interested in this ride, let me know if you can live with 8 or 8.30. 

You can of course post here, but it would be helpful if you emailed me directly: london2hastings@gmail.com


----------



## theclaud (17 Jul 2015)

8 is OK with me; 8:30 slightly easier. Did we say Somerset House, or am I imagining that?


----------



## anothersam (17 Jul 2015)

The southwest corner of Somerset House, yes. aka the northeast side of Waterloo Sunset Bridge. X marks the spot. Here is a view courtesy google street view, back in 2012 when this ride was the Hastings Hustle (branding is everything, I find):






Have just about got a lock on 8.30, will probably confirm tomorrow. Secondary meetup point at the dinosaurs in Crystal Palace Park






approximately 45 minutes later, where time will be allocated for gawking until the cry of _all up!,_ then off we go on the great journey south.

Note that there is a very small amount of walking through the park so as not to upset the paleontologists, some of whom are still in prams.


----------



## jiberjaber (17 Jul 2015)

08:30 would be good for me too.  I'll drop you an email too


----------



## StuAff (17 Jul 2015)

8 or 8.30 would be fine for me.


----------



## anothersam (18 Jul 2015)

One week from now this ride will be history:

Make sure you don't miss this, the last ever Wen to Wen!
Until the next one. But who knows where we all will be when the next one rolls around? I myself have several expeditions planned: some, granted, to the supermarket, but others which may take me so far afield as to be unreachable by even modern technology. Not all of Far East Sussex gets good cellphone reception.

*Departure is now confirmed for 8.30am*. Meeting place as described in post #110 above. This is going to be a long day, so anticipate punctuality.

. . .

Not everyone will be aware, unless they've read the OP, that this is the 3rd running of this now classic event. While I am heartened to see that attendance looks set to break all records, I would like to pause in remembrance of rides past, sharing a few scraps from my scrapbook even as I clear pages for memories yet to come.








Spoiler: an early treasure map











In consideration for those scanning this thread for only the latest urgent updates, I will be utilising spoilers to keep this ride down memory lane at least visually brief (scrapbook in the panniers to maintain the semblance of an unmixed metaphor).

First came the idea. Who knows where inspiration comes from? When Simon dreamt up the FNRttC, was it an actual dream, with 7 fat years and 7 lean ones? Did he sit down at his architect's board and draw up the plans very matter-of-factly? Or was it something of which I cannot even conceive? Appropriately, I don't know.

The Wen to Wen did not arrive unbidden from my subconscious, nor as a practical matter of how to safely transport thousands of cyclists in instalments to the coast. When I first began crossing and recrossing the territory of this ride, it never occurred to me to expand the Velosolo Club, or at least see if I could stop pandering to my solitary nature and invite others to enjoy what has fortified me. Then one day it occured. Sorry for the anticlimax.

Hastings has a somewhat dire reputation. I honestly don't know why. Of all the coastal towns I've been to in England – and I've been to a lot – it is by far the most interesting and one of the least objectionable. Perhaps this is merely the happy result of my increasing familiarity not breeding contempt...

Anybody used to such places knows that they pander to our basest needs, which include amusement arcades



Spoiler: are we not amused?








_who says space technology doesn't filter down to the masses_





_nice work if you can get it_



and lying down on shingle beaches <shudder>. There's also the Crazy Golf to consider, as documented upthread.

While I have grown fond of the air hockey in the better arcades, made peace with shingle, and even played a game of Crazy Golf before membership became prohibitive, I have never squared myself with what, exactly, is so dire about Hastings (the Wens on both ends of this ride being tongue-in-cheek). It is in many aspects visually appealing, featuring a lovely large park cutting through the heart of it, with pleasing hills East and West to break up the monotony of what would otherwise be, well, flat. It offers castle ruins, a rare working fisherman's beach, a couple of not bad museums, and a patch of land known as The America Ground which warms the cockles of my formerly Yankee heart.

There are also its quirky inhabitants. A town is, after all, its people.



Spoiler: here are a few of them now


















This last one is Dante Gabriel Rossetti, a Pre-Raphaelite who spent time in Hastings and who was born on the day of the first ride, only 184 years earlier



That it is also home to its share of crime, a large population of dogs unable to clean up after themselves, and the Hastings borough council <shudder>, is simply par for the course.






The Hastings Hustle attracted, as I mentioned in that faraway OP, two participants. I couldn't even be sure, until they arrived at the start, that there would be any; thus the tenor of my notes for the day



Spoiler: actual notes











Save for a wrong turning near the very beginning, and a breaking up of the group in Battle – one of us had a train to catch and did indeed hustle it down to Hastings – it went smoothly. I submitted something like a ride report and didn't plan a repeat.

It took two years to gather enough courage to try again, with hopes to attract more people. Again, two turned up, but at least they were a different two. We had a spendid time. This was encouraging enough that it didn't even take another calendar year to launch another.

Which brings us up to date with next Saturday's ride. We may, counting fingers crossed, breach double figures. However many there are, I have a feeling it will be the right number. While this infusion of tourist cash into the local economy is unlikely to generate the enthusiasm our intrepid group will deserve at the finish



Spoiler: you shouldn't have











we will know what we have achieved; and it will be good.

. . .

On a technical note, between now and the 25th I will be changing ISPs. While this is meant to be a joyous occasion, should it prove the opposite, I may temporarily be reduced to catching internet access where I can find it. Please, if you have any questions for me, email london2hastings@gmail.com


----------



## srw (19 Jul 2015)

I'm afraid that on sober reflection, I'm out. I'd need to leave the house at 7am (which is fine on a weekday, less so on a Saturday) to roll up to Somerset House for 8:30. Even absent any attempt by @theclaud to lead me astray with beer at Hastings (I may have got the causality wrong) it would be gone 9:30 by the time I got home, and @rvw and our guests would probably have cleaned out our wine cellar.

Another time...


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2015)

Too many demands on my time at the moment, and my eyeballs ache, so I'm going to have withdraw my possible participation.


----------



## anothersam (22 Jul 2015)

Did a recce yesterday, which went well, though in rural areas I was approached by grazing animals in search of a salt lick. I also had to walk one hill. You'll know which soon enough.

Spent 8 hours on the road, perhaps 7.5 of them moving. I'm expecting longer on the day given I didn't stop to gawk, which I hope people will do from time to time.

Estimate we will be eight strong. Am aiming for a 8.30 start. One of us is racing in from Victoria Station having alighted about 10 minutes before that, so let's wish him winged speed.

I've advertised that you can also join the ride at the dinosaurs at Crystal Palace Park; please let me know if you intend to do that.

My phone number is available for the asking. At the very least I would like to give it to somebody who is definitely starting at Somerset House, in case I have train problems.

My current plan is to both lead the ride and be back marker. It's possible I may run into difficulties being two places at once, so volunteers who don't mind a spell at the back are welcome.

We'll be stopping for lunch in Tunbridge Wells at the 40mi mark. I had a moment of doubt today when I came across an exceedingly pleasant pub near Penshurst, which is around mile 32: not yet halfway but far enough to be more than halfway hungry. The problem is we have a bit of real climbing to take care of just after that, and legs grown idle through lack of use may rebel. So barring mutiny, we'll stick with T. Wells, at a cafe which doesn't have nearly as pleasant an aspect but does have enough of a bikey ambience to make up for it.

Note that for a mile or so on the approach to Hastings we'll be on packed and some not-so-packed gravel just off the beach. While there are metalled transport links between Bexhill to Hastings, it's not the kind of entrance one wants to make. Although I didn't have any problems on my 23c tyred bike, I thought you should know.






At the start: the place where X marks the spot (see post #110) was unavailable. If it's closed Saturday morning, please don't attempt to scale the barrier, it's not that important we start at X.





Velo cafe along the way which failed the "How much is a small bottle of water?" test: £1.30.





We'll be passing through here roughly when the flower show is starting to kick off. For the wars of the roses re-enactment you may be asked to pick a side: Go House Lancaster! (Chosen at random, tbh.)





There's no sphinx at the pyramid, but there were sheep.





On the coast. Watch out for vegans, who often wander through here delirious from lack of seafood.





Further along the coast. On the left is the chain link fence keeping Bexhillians in quarantine.





Either I was suffering a touch of heatstroke by the end, or this building was.


----------



## jiberjaber (24 Jul 2015)

Just checking in that we're all good to go on this, have the hills been washed away? It's been a bit wet today, might have to deploy mudguards!


----------



## StuAff (24 Jul 2015)

Still in. Not deploying mudguards.


----------



## jiberjaber (24 Jul 2015)

I'm opting for DAC tomorrow....


----------



## gr3g0ree (24 Jul 2015)

I aint takin them guards off even under blazing sunshine (like last Sat.)
Too lazy


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Jul 2015)

A visit to the velohouse to say hello was a good idea so i went. splendid bunch, very cheerful. joining them for the rest of the ride would have been an even better idea, scotched by the need to change a laptop and clean a bike and change its chainring. Couldn't do it tomoz as i am meeting for lunch some friends i met whilst i was in a place I'm not allowed by Adrian to mention, as I keep going on about it.


----------



## StuAff (25 Jul 2015)

Brilliant day out. A few mechanicals plus lengthy lunch stop (combination of a couple of forgotten orders and the climax of a bike race on telly) meant the expected timings went a bit awry & four of us bailed for trains via Brighton just after seven. More to follow. Thanks everyone, especially ride leader @anothersam of course. Hopefully get the full ride done next year!


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Jul 2015)

@User it was a closely-kept secret, known only to you, me and the entire English-speaking world.


----------



## theclaud (26 Jul 2015)

User said:


> @anothersam thank you, that was great fun. Perfect weather. Good company. Good lunch. Interesting points of interest.


This. Thank you. Will write more later.


----------



## StuAff (26 Jul 2015)

By any stretch of the imagination, that was a bit of an action-packed day, even if I had taken various options to get into London a bit later- either more expensive, not allowing much time to get to the bridge, or both. But, being me, that wasn't going to happen, even after a late shift & extended commute home (roadworks one reason, easing off the speed on account of the rain for another). So, in bed not long before eleven, four o' clock alarm call, on the road at 4.46 for a 5.00 train into Victoria. Scheduled arrival time there just before seven- but it's a pain to get to Waterloo from Victoria, and Clapham Junction is still only five miles or so. Now, I could click my heels for an hour and a half, or I could go for a bit of a ride first. Tough one.... So, I left the train at East Croydon (6.40) and took an elongated route to the centre of town. My thinking was I might as well try and get another ton for the month (which, if circumstances had been different would have been achieved), and I had the time to do the necessary extra. So, to Waterloo Bridge via Mitcham, Wimbledon, Putney Bridge, Hyde Park and the Mall. Came round the Aldwych/Strand one way system with impeccable (OK, fortuitious) timing right behind our ride leader, where we were immediately joined by Russ, and the rest of us (twelve in all) soon followed.

Introductions and reintroductions made, Sam gave us his pre-ride talk complete with highly entertaining flyer, before the same as it ever was trudge to the 'burbs. Adrian suffered the first deflation in Camberwell, then on we went to Crystal Palace Park where we paused for calls of nature, dinosaur models, and entertainment from a couple of shy and retiring dogs. After Beckenham and West Wickham (at some point I heard from a car the somewhat bizarre heckle, 'Are you real?'), we finally reached countryside. A short pause at Downe (home of Charles Darwin) before the first, and probably nastiest climb of the day, Church Hill. I failed to make it all the way up, though only because I stopped at a (clear) junction and getting started again on 25% wasn't going to happen. Jason's chain decided to explode soon after but an emergency repair got him rolling again. On a quick descent before Westerham Russ had a prang, going into a hedge- a few scrapes, he'll be wanting Rapha's (free) repair service for his jersey, and somewhat bizarre (though fortunately not terminal to his ride) rear wheel spoke damage. A break in Westerham allowed for shopping trips to the bike shop there, before (just for a change...) some more hills. There are many roads called something Hill in this part of the world. They are well named....

Fortunately, that was pretty much it for mechanicals before we made our somewhat delayed lunch stop in Tunbridge Wells, where we were graced with the presence of @mmmmartin. The Velo House is one of the increasingly popular bike shop/cafe combos. No idea about the shop (according to Martin, very expensive, the web site does have some lower-end stuff but clearly mostly aimed at large disposable incomes) but the food was pretty good, in the LMNH vein- i.e. a bit pricey, portions a bit stingy, but quality stuff. Also pricey were many of the bikes parked up there. I ate beside a Colnago C59, very nice indeed, but the winner of the £££££ and I Want That One award was a Parlee (couldn't see the model name, but they don't do anything less than about £3k, that's for their least pricey stock frames, they offer full custom sizing and custom carbon layup...) with full Campagnolo Super Record EPS (if you shop around, another £3k or so), and ENVE wheels (yup, probably another £3k, if not more).....As a bike cafe, they naturally had the Phil & Paul show on the big screen, and with our late arrival there wasn't that much of the stage left, so unsurprisingly there was some interest in the climb and whether Froome was keeping the time gap low enough to stop Quintana taking yellow. As it was, he did, but we didn't leave there until a quarter to four. That six o'clock finish time looked increasingly remote, but not that much of an issue, just yet..

After Tunbridge, you'll never guess, but there were some more hills, and Sam's discourse on their severity bore an increasing similarity to that by certain other ride leaders  I hasten to add that this was not a shock to me, having ridden in the area before, and my own neck of the woods is very similar terrain. Brightling saw an unexpected bonus when Sam took us to the pyramid built by John 'Mad Jack' Fuller as his own mausoleum, one of several follies he built. Someone was filming there, and a local expert in costume as 'Mad Jack' told us a little about him- quite a character by all accounts. After the last big climb of the day we were greeted by the welcome sight of Sam's wife offering drinks, cake, and fortune muffins (made by Sam, and very nice they were too). The pace in the second half picked up noticeably (rolling terrain more than hilly, and the carbs may have helped!) but some of us who had longer journeys or other things scheduled were thinking of bailing. Just after seven, on the outskirts of Pevensey, Christian headed off at his own pace for Hastings (accommodation waiting for him), and Claud, Adrian, Nigel and myself went for the nearby station. Trains home for me were increasingly sparse- we got the 1948 to Brighton (left Hastings 1926), the last one via Brighton to Fratton was an hour after that. I might just have made that with the group, it would have been a bit tight for my liking though, and if any later I'd need an expensive new ticket, and a four hour journey via Clapham Junction (!). Caution won the day, and I was back home just after half-ten. As it was, despite not making Hastings, and not getting that ton (90 in total for me) an absolutely brilliant day. Great weather, great company, gorgeous scenery, interesting history lessons, even some cracking telly…Well done Sam. Might be an idea to schedule next year's outside the Tour's three weeks though!


----------



## jiberjaber (26 Jul 2015)

Fantastic ride, echo everything above, kudos to Sam for organising and leading the ride, another great group ride with some familiar faces and new ones and good chat on the ride. A mixture of bikes made the trip including Eric (or Ernie) a 1950s vintage bike with the rear tyre held together with duct tape 

I was lucky with the chain break, a new chain, second snapped chain in a week and as I was putting down some power out of the seat smashing my thigh into the bar end and somehow managing to stay upright.. Poor Claudia behind my must have had a heart attack with that going on in front of her! Luckily Adrian and Claudia had chain tools which with the removal of a link got me back on the road. I didn't Dare get out of the seat for the rest of the ride, might be a while before I forget and eventually do. 

The ride into Hastings via Bexhill along the coast was good and fast, a nice lane with good surface and then along the beach front on what felt like an old railway line from the undulations eventually ending in Sam's American Quarter of Hastings.

At that point Rus and the KOM chap (sorry missed his name, Condor bike) departed for the train station. 

Sam, Jef, the two ladies and myself headed to grab some food and a beer. Pie, chips, mushy peas and gravy washed down with my second pint of Harvey's of the day under the gaze of the net drying sheds. 

I left Hastings on the 2135 for a calamity filled journey which saw me home around 01:30ish. 

Great day out, thanks to everyone and Sam especially. Pics to follow.


----------



## jiberjaber (26 Jul 2015)

Some good stuff on the mad folly builder here including some of the follys we could see but not visit.

http://johnmadjackfuller.homestead.com/fuller.html


----------



## mmmmartin (26 Jul 2015)

there is an audax called Mad Jack's
http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/14-85/

it's the hardest in the south-east, possibly the country. lots of steep sharp climbs, winding roads, poor surfaces and bad weather. 125k. 
that is the end of this Public Service Announcement.


----------



## StuAff (26 Jul 2015)

mmmmartin said:


> there is an audax called Mad Jack's
> http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/14-85/
> 
> it's the hardest in the south-east, possibly the country. lots of steep sharp climbs, winding roads, poor surfaces and bad weather. 125k.
> that is the end of this Public Service Announcement.


8000ft of climbing in 85 miles (only about 60% lumpier _per mile _than a not exactly flat lap of the IOW). On those roads. Mad indeed.


----------



## StuAff (26 Jul 2015)

User said:


> They would have been sparser had the metaphorical coin come down favouring Pevensey Bay rather than Pevensey and Westham. I reckon we could be there still.


You're right. Three trains a day to Brighton Monday to Friday, and it appears none at all at weekends.


----------



## gr3g0ree (27 Jul 2015)

It was a great ride with great company, unfortunately had to bail out and rush to Hastings to the place I stayed at, and that was on the top of the hill behind the castle, above old town so I had an extra hill to tackle at the very end. Easy peasy, got there just before 8pm. By 10pm I was already in a local pub checking out a local band, refueling with my preferred 'energy' drink brand (beer and cider). More pizza, cheddar and some drinks followed before called it a day at 2am 
It was Pirates Day in Hasting the next day, the rain and wind made staying anywhere outside, even in the old town, pretty miserable.
Still, it was great to be there, been to another pub to check out another band and took the train back to London that evening.


----------



## anothersam (28 Jul 2015)

Cheers to the CC contingent, which comprised half the expedition. Without you it would have been mathematically half the fun.

I appreciate the ride reports. Mine is *here*.

If anyone would like to be on a mailing list for future rides, including a shorter but still challenging one from Tunbridge Wells to the coast, and possibly an intra-London jaunt, please contact me at london2hastings@gmail.com

Thanks again.


----------



## Shadow (28 Jul 2015)

I like hills. Some more than others. We were warned by our very own ‘Uncle Sam’ that this would be a lumpy ride. Perfect. My personal interpretation of the major lumps follow.

Church Hill, Cudham
One of the aspects of hills’ enjoyment is the descent down the other side. This was the opposite – down then up. Accepted wisdom states that you gain as much speed as possible going down to propel you up the other side. Going down an unfamiliar single lane road, patchy surface, debris washed along from the previous night’s rain called for circumspection, as far as I was concerned. And suddenly the ascent began. Fumbling for the right gear, I mentioned to Catherine this is payback time for taking a descent first. She articulated an affirmative. Her look showed steely determination as she applied a constant cadence to carry her to the top. I continued to fumble for ever lower gears. Sensible girl, that Catherine. At what appeared to be the top, a right turn was required and a few steeper metres further on was the real summit. ‘Mind the sting in the tail’ read Uncle Sam’s ride notes. Quite.

Hosey Hill, Westerham
After taking a break at the village green and with less than 2 minutes back on the road, we were ascending again. A gentle gradual climb on a wide road. Just what was needed to spin the legs after the stop. A very pleasant conversation with Christian regarding the merits of professional (ice) hockey players from Slovakia and other (ice) hockey stuff helped pass the time. Not a usual topic of conversation one finds on CC rides, just the nicest people.

Rogues Hill, Penshurst
Sharp right after Penshurst Place, over a narrow stone bridge and the climb begins. A little kick up and the gradient stays fairly even for a while and then eases off near the top. Very little to see as tall trees line the road on both sides and enough bends to keep the next step up out of sight. A seemingly long and relentless grind. The reward comes as you enter Bidborough - a vast panoramic vista of northern Kent.

Kings Hill Road, Burwash
‘The last real hill of the ride’ according to Uncle Sam. Wide road, new smooth tarmac, no traffic, varying gradient, a lovely climb. If the legs and mind are in agreement. It was like a black ribbon laid across the fields and woodland. The Blue Condor took flight. Gliding away with elegance and nonchalance. I caught up with Geoff and in between the laboured breathing, we exchanged pleasantries regarding the loveliness of it all. A quick stamp on the pedals and he arrived just ahead of me at the summit where the loveliness got lovelier - Mrs Uncle Sam proffering homemade blueberry muffins and drinks. A thoughtful touch.

There were other inclines and undulations, just none so intense. The route flyer makes much more sense to me now - post-ride! Next time I hope to complete the last, western section of the ride!

Thanks to all, especially Uncle Sam, for a wonderful day.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jul 2015)

Shadow said:


> Church Hill, Cudham



Being really local to me... I once decided I would try and do repeats on this hill. 3 times I managed it.... that was enough... for ever.


----------



## jiberjaber (29 Jul 2015)

Pictures from the day, click to see them bigger


----------



## jiberjaber (29 Jul 2015)

and a couple more...


----------



## User10571 (29 Jul 2015)

Shadow said:


> Church Hill, Cudham


Just Say No.
That is all.
It is a hill best suited to a Unimog (look it up)
Or a ski-lift.


----------



## User10571 (29 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Being really local to me... I once decided I would try and do repeats on this hill. 3 times I managed it.... that was enough... for ever.


*Impressed*
Hardcore.


----------



## StuAff (29 Jul 2015)

User said:


> We met one of those. Its driver was a touch aggressive


Indeed. I thought Königw••kpanzer would be an appropriate name.......


----------

